# CINCO DE MAYO - FIESTA 150 -Two day ride



## cjwill (Apr 2, 2003)

Hello all, I was wondering how many of you all are interested in two day rides. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

I found a 2 day ride from <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City><st1lace>Irvine</st1lace></st1:City> to Del Mar California. It is called the "FIESTA 150" it is 150 mile long ride; I assume it is 75 miles on sat and 75 on Sunday. But I am not a ride coordinator. So check it out and tell me what you think... <o></o>


http://www.ocw.org/Fiesta150/Default.asp


----------

